# Nature Gone Wild



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

There is a reason the outdoors is called "Wilderness". Natural wildness is a beautiful thing. Birds calling, frogs hopping, and snakes swimming toward your kayak, all communicate the adventure of being on the river. 

I love to go to far away places . . . . . remote stretches of water that are unpolluted by the noise and hustle and bustle of city life. It is there that the WILDlife really goes wild. Curious creatures will approach with caution, eager to get a look at a "human". 

A while back, my son and I were kayaking on the San Marcos river, far from any houses or roads. I could hear distinct snoring sounds coming from the tall grass at the rivers edge. We quietly floated within about ten feet of a soundly sleeping feral pig, cozied up in the shade of a nearby tree. When the sound of my paddling awakened the hog, all "you know what" broke loose. Mud and grass were flying through the air as she scrambled her way to safety up the river bank. Nature Gone Wild. 

It is these wild places that my mind connects with the natural surroundings . . . . and finds peace. 

I'll bet in your work place, or home, you have pictures of some wild places. Pictures of fish, birds, and your favorite memories of being outdoors. 

Let's go fishing. 

PS - Enjoy these photos from the past week


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Great pictures as always.
What camera do you use?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

netboy said:


> Great pictures as always.
> What camera do you use?


Olympus Stylus Tough

It is an old one . . . . about worn out.

Below are two pics from the same spot on the river. One was New Years day a couple of years ago, and the other from about a month ago.

I am checking out the newer models for my Christmas wish list.


----------

